# Laundry Sink in Basement Drain Question



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of adding a laundry sink to the basement, where there was one years ago.

Problem is, the floor drain drains into the septic tank.  The stack, where other sinks, etc from above drain, is not close, and there's no place to locate a sink near it.

Is there a way I should vent the sink drain?  I can run a line up overhead that ties into the kitchen sink drain pipe, which leads to the stack, but this still strikes me as not exactly working right.

Any comments on what others have done in similar situations are appreciated.

Thanks,

vince


----------



## Redwood (Jul 8, 2011)

You can tie the vent into the kitchen sink vent line not the drain line.
The tie in distance above the flood rim of the kitchen sink will be specified by your local code.

In some jurisdictions (Redwood shudders at the thought) and air admittance valve may be used to protect the trap seal.

Check your local code.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Redwood!  Unfortunately, there is no vent line near the kitchen sink line.  Just the p-trap, which leads to the drain that I see in the basement.

Funny thing, there was a permit issued for the kitchen renovation that was done in 1990, when this was also done.

I do have a discharge tube from the rarely used sump pump that goes out the wall nearby that is higher than the drain or the sink.  Would this work?

Again, thanks!

vince

.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 9, 2011)

No... A vent will never see a water flow other than condensation or, raindrops falling into it...


----------

